# Smoke S3 Headlight Amber Reflector



## errr (May 29, 2001)

Howdy!

Long time lurker in the forum. Joined in 05-28-2001, and this is my first Post! 

anyway, I am thinking of a way to get rid of the amber reflector in my Audi S3 LED Headlight. I know the right way to do it is to get EU version of the headlight, but I am not ready to spend $1500 per headlight.

So I am looking for an alternate solution to cover/hide it with cost effective solution. 

I saw someone's S3 with smoke tint on amber reflector (thru stickerbomb.com). This is a good cheap way to do this, but it may not seem clean if you look closely. 

My local Tinter shop in Seattle says that they can spray paint the amber reflector area on the headlight, and then cover the entire headlight with xpel ultimate and it would look clean. I am wondering if they would have a silver/white color that would match the LED headlight so that it looks "clear"

Whats your take on these? Thanks!

errr


----------



## GRM77 (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm in the same spot. Hate that damn reflector. I'd love to know what you come up with!


----------



## amargaretis (Jan 11, 2013)

*Lamin-x*

Get yourself a decent size roll. Some tracing paper and draw out a template and a mirrored version for the opposite side. Exacto knife and done. If you have enough left over, you can crawl under the rear bumper and pop reflectors and do those too.


----------



## errr (May 29, 2001)

Thanks for the advice @Lamin-X.

So, I got brave and I did it! I talked to my local tinter shop here in seattle and what they will do is Spray Tint the headlight on top of the Amber reflector area. They said they will then buff it out so that it looks glossy and so that the tint separation line will not be as "rough". 

Once the tint is done, they will then layer the entire headlight with Xpel Ultimate, since I am doing a clear bra project at the same time. 

I am nervous and hope it will turn out well and clean, since I have never heard anyone else in the forum do it this way. I am scheduled to do this sometime next week and will post some photos when I have them done 

errr


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

1500 per EU headlight? I'm certain that should for a pair?


----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

errr said:


> Thanks for the advice @Lamin-X.
> 
> So, I got brave and I did it! I talked to my local tinter shop here in seattle and what they will do is Spray Tint the headlight on top of the Amber reflector area. They said they will then buff it out so that it looks glossy and so that the tint separation line will not be as "rough".
> 
> ...


Spray tint...? At least do the reflectors in silver...but not black! Black looks out of place. Another guy has done that and IMHO it looks awful.
If they are going to laminex over it anyways...lay down some thin silver vinyl and then laminex it....same thing only better=less ghetto


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

sticker bomb one is cut pretty nicely 
it's just a super super long wait
not sure if their website is even up still


----------



## errr (May 29, 2001)

Been checking stickerbomb site for 2 weeks now. Seems that they forgot to pay hostgator for their webhosting. 



reyoasian said:


> sticker bomb one is cut pretty nicely
> it's just a super super long wait
> not sure if their website is even up still


----------



## errr (May 29, 2001)

BTW just an update. My local tinter decided that his idea was a bad one and didn't feel confident enough that the spray tint + xcel wrap would look good. So he backed out and I am back to square one 

Will explore stickers again for a cheap solution for now.


----------



## errr (May 29, 2001)

Well no. If you buy from reputable place, it cost around $1200-$1500 each!
Some members were able to score thru ebay.de for $700 each, but not sure how repeatable that is. 

example from tagmotorsports: http://www.tagmotorsports.com/audi-a3-s3-8v-eu-led-housings-e-codes 



superwtc said:


> 1500 per EU headlight? I'm certain that should for a pair?


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Too bad the reflectors aren't popular with the EU guys, could start a foreign exchange swap program...


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ecodes


----------

